# West Yorks Cycle Route



## colly (1 Dec 2008)

While Colinj, Bokonon, Calum and I were out yesterday we passed close by, maybe even covered part of the West Yorks Cycle Route.
It is a route which circumnavigates West Yorks and sticks as close as possible to the boundary.
Starting and finishing at the same point it is according to the map 157 miles with 12,000ft of climbing.
Talk got around to ambitions of doing the whole route over a weekend, or if anyone thought they were up for it in one day.
It would be a real challenge not just because of the distance but obviously also the amount of climbing as well. Some of the climbs would be difficult on just a short trip out never mind after hours in the saddle.

So. It's up for discussion and suggestions. Not sure where tea cafes or tea rooms are or if it would be best done clockwise or anti. Where to start etc. Staggered starts perhaps, but that would mean individuals or groups all over the place. I feel that would take away from the enjoyment of it.
At a conservative estimate I would say 12 hours so an early start and a late finish would suggest mid summer to make for the long daylight hours.

I have mapped the route here:

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=2772

After struggling for ages with a map of the route ( the most confusing map I have EVER seen.) I think it is pretty accurate but people with local knowledge might be able to update it if it is wrong, maybe even mark on cafes and tea rooms etc. There is a facility to add point of interest.

Not a trip to be undertaken lightly or without some good base fitness. Even over two days.

So if there is interest it might be worth organising.


----------



## Calum (1 Dec 2008)

Holy mother****ing shite, that looks tough! 

I'm in no physical condition to attempt it at the moment, but come the summer I might be. Even if I felt very strong, then that would still be an extremely hard ride.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2008)

I rode out to Castleford on A-roads in 2006 and then came home on the southern half of the WYCR so I know what half of it plus the equivalent of the easy roads in the northern half amounts to. 

I also know what the hilly bits of the northern half are like (we went over a few of those roads yesterday). 

Yes, it would be a tough day out but I could see yesterday that you guys would be capable of doing it in a day if you tackled it properly (i.e. built up to it, ate and drank sensibly and didn't burn yourselves out riding too fast early on).

I think clockwise is the better way to do it, but there's not a lot in it. 

If I was going to join you. I'd suggest starting from Mythomroyd, just down the road from me (on the grounds that I don't drive so it would be handy for me ). There is cheap, ample parking at the community centre there. 

Clockwise from Mytholmroyd would give you something like Tough, Moderate, Easy, Moderate, Tough, Moderate riding in that order.

Yes, the map looks funny (the WYCR guide available from tourist information offices in West Yorkshire) but when you actually ride with it, you'll realise that is is done that way so that you can always have the map pointing in the direction of travel. Oh, thinking about it, that's another reason for a clockwise trip - otherwise the maps would be upside down!

The route is sign-posted, but in a few places the signs had been 'adjusted' to point the wrong way, or even removed entirely! If I did it again, I'd program it into my GPS to make navigation a breeze.

There are a few off-road sections which you might want to skip. Through the West Yorkshire sculpture park for example. They weren't too bad when I went, but if there had been a lot of rain, they could be a bit crappy for road bikes. It wouldn't be hard to circumvent them.

I might plot the profile of the route later on and add it below.

I definitely think you'd want a nice summer day for that ride. Hardcore audax riders might think nothing of doing it in bad conditions, but it would be grim!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2008)

Interesting... Colly - I downloaded your version of the route and looked at in Memory Map. It has the kind of little diversions and backtrackings that I see when I look at my Garmin tracklogs (where I take a wrong turn and go back). Did you actually ride the route or am I looking at little mistakes you made when plotting it ?

Also... I don't know how this happened, but in Memory Map, there is another route shown from Shadwell through the centre of Wakefield and rejoining the other route at Denby Dale - very confusing.

I'll double check the route against my WYCR map when I can remember where I put it.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2008)

Here's the WYCR profile. 







Mytholmroyd is either end, and it goes clockwise round the route from left to right. I put the cursor was on the highest point of the route at 435 m, on Oxenhope Moor (the top of the first big hill we did yesterday, but note - the WYCR gets to it by a more interesting and strenuous route).


----------



## Bokonon (1 Dec 2008)

Easy stuff, should be able to do it all in a morning (starting just after midnight and keeping an over-all average speed of 14mph.)

I did a ride a couple of years ago following the route from Wetherby to Castleford but taking detours to avoid the off-road stuff. I think the detours I took added a few miles on to the route.


----------



## colly (1 Dec 2008)

No Colin I haven't ridden it, all that on the route posted is just off the map. I haven't any idea how it really is on the ground so to speak. I expect there will be a good few errors when it comes to the detail. 
Such as that IMPOSSIBLE section in Hebden Bridge.

Most of the off road bits that I have ridden are cycle tracks so are ok to ride. No mud plugging etc. Thats only the bits near Wetherby and Leeds and down to Castleford mind you. 

And that map? WTF! I can see the idea behind it but it's all over the place. The map I have is dated 2004 so maybe it's been updated.


----------



## trio25 (1 Dec 2008)

This could be interesting...


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2008)

trio25 said:


> This could be interesting...


Well, we've all got plenty of time to prepare ourselves! 

Let's just hope we actually get a proper summer for it in 2009...





PS I just took a look at your blog - that looked interesting too, but I'm not so sure about the pink thing you have going on there - I find it a bit hard on my old eyes !

Hmm - not bad getting up Rooley Moor Road on your singlespeed bike. I've been up and down it a few times on my geared MTB. I did it on the Rossendale Mountain Bike challenge a few years back and was in hot pursuit of a mate when he hit a particularly big cobblestone at speed and snapped his seatpost, almost performing rectal surgery with the remains of it while performing an emergency stop. He managed to get what was left of the post out of the frame and reattached the saddle with the remaining stump of the post. He did the rest of the ride alternating between standing up and kneeing himself in the chest as he pedalled !


----------



## colly (1 Dec 2008)

ColinJ said:


> Well, we've all got plenty of time to prepare ourselves!
> 
> Let's just hope we actually get a proper summer for it in 2009...
> 
> ...




I wondered what you were going to say for a min.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2008)

colly said:


> I wondered what you were going to say for a min.


It was a pretty close thing! A second mate got a snakebite puncture immediately afterwards. Imagine Paris Roubaix cobbles down a 10% gradient and you'll have a feel for Rooley Moor Road a.k.a. the Cotton Famine Road. I was so intrigued by what a cobbled road was doing on top of the moor that I looked it up when I got home. The 'cotton famine' was mentioned on 'The Ascent of Money' last week.


----------



## marinyork (2 Dec 2008)

I've done a fair bit of the eastern part of that loop from Shadwell onwards. It's pretty flat which means unsurprisingly most of the 12000ft hills are concentrated in the west in few miles! Is it the same as the West Rose Cycling Route as I've seen quite a few signs for that.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2008)

marinyork said:


> I've done a fair bit of the eastern part of that loop from Shadwell onwards. It's pretty flat which means unsurprisingly most of the 12000ft hills are concentrated in the west in few miles! *Is it the same as the West Rose Cycling Route *as I've seen quite a few signs for that.


I think you mean the Sustrans _White_ Rose Cycle Route don't you?

No, they are two different things. The WYCR signs have a white rose on them and the letters _WYCR_. Don't know about the White Rose route but I can see where the confusion arises!

I just found this blog entry which rather supports my comments about the bridleway through the Sculpture Park !


----------



## marinyork (2 Dec 2008)

Not entirely sure. The people I saw were on racers and went through bramham, over the roundabout and down towards Thorne exactly like that route does, there were signs not like sustrans ones at all with a white rose on where they turned off. They didn't really strike me as the sort that'd mess around on Sustrans routes.


----------



## trio25 (2 Dec 2008)

Thanks, the pink is because I nearly always wear pink on my bike. Sounds like the sort of ride I would like!


----------



## marinyork (6 Dec 2008)

Are there any half or sub classifications of the ride? Like Shadwell to Holmfirth (clockwise) would be about half and roughly 80 miles. Gives people a chance to familiarise themselves with it and mix and match bits before the final route (I'm sure people in Leeds will do this before then anyway!).


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2008)

marinyork said:


> Are there any half or sub classifications of the ride? Like Shadwell to Holmfirth (clockwise) would be about half and roughly 80 miles. Gives people a chance to familiarise themselves with it and mix and match bits before the final route (I'm sure people in Leeds will do this before then anyway!).


That would be all of the flat part of the WYCR and only one big climb over to Holmfirth so it wouldn't really be anything like half of the overall difficulty. Also - how do you get back afterwards ?

If you wanted to do half the route, I reckon that the best thing would be to do Hebden Bridge to Castleford or Castleford to Hebden Bridge. Two reasons for that - (1) Each of those half-routes contains 50% of the easy part of the WYCR and 50% of the tough hilly part. (2) You could take the train from Leeds to the start at either Hebden Bridge or Castleford, do your ride, then catch a train back to Leeds with your bike from the other town afterwards.

Alternatively, you could do half the route on a Saturday, stop at a B&B (or a pub!) on the Saturday night, and ride the second half on the Sunday. I'd still split it into a north half and a south half to have two equal days. If you preferred a tough day, then a 'recovery' day, ride west from Holmfirth round to Ilkley on the Saturday. It would a tough little ride, and then you could have a much easier Sunday ride, if you preferred that.


----------



## marinyork (6 Dec 2008)

Oh I know all the hills are in the other half! The reason for this split is that is I have cycled around Shadwell before and done parts of the top right of the route so I am more familiar with the Eastern half. Both this and next weekend I go near/past some of the route. People are more likely to sign up for it too .


----------



## colly (6 Dec 2008)

I will be going over the Shadwell to Holmfirth section over the next moth or so to check the route and signs etc . Maybe will do the other half sometime in the spring. 

If I can talk my better half into dropping off somewhere.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2008)

colly said:


> I will be going over the Shadwell to Holmfirth section over the next moth or so to check the route and signs etc . Maybe will do the other half sometime in the spring.
> 
> If I can talk my better half into dropping off somewhere.


When I did the southern half in 2006, quite a few signs had been either removed or turned to face the wrong way between Castleford and Holmfirth.

I've been looking ahead to next year and thinking about some local events to tackle before the end of June which is when we said we might do the WYCR. I've come up with a few of increasing distance and intensity which might be of interest.

I won't be doing anything special in January unless we get a nice sunny, dry weekend in which case I'd be up for something like a hilly 50-60 miler which I'd be happy to plan if you fancied coming over here again?

In February, I might do the mini- North-West Passage which is 120 km (75 miles) from Rochdale. It isn't monstrously hilly, but it is by no means flat either.

Nothing planned for March yet, but I'd like to do at least a couple of rides of about 70 miles.

In April, I'll be doing Spring Into The Dales again. It is 110 km (69 miles) out from Hebden Bridge on pretty much the same route we started off on last weekend, but then heading off to Wharfedale via Gargrave. It's a nice hilly route - over 2,200 m of hills crammed in.

The date hasn't been confirmed yet, but if the Kirklees Sportive takes place again at the end of April, I'd like to do that. It's 80 very hilly miles including the climb of Holme Moss. I ride to and from the event and that brings it up to a hilly century (plus a few miles).

I might be down in the midlands mid-May in which case I'd like to do the Cotswold Challenge from Meriden near Coventry. Event HQ is only about a 30 minute ride from my mother's house. It's a hilly imperial century ride, but I'd be doing about another 12 miles on top of that. 

Mid-may for the Leeds posse? Well, Dave's Dales Tour from Richmond sounds like it should be nice. 150 km (93 miles) and presumably a bit on the hilly side?

By mid-June we ought to have some endurance in our legs, so how about the Red Rose Ride - a hilly 200 km (125 mile) audax from Halifax to Glasson Dock near Lancaster and back via the Forest of Bowland?

June 28th - WYCR? 253 km (157 miles) and more hills than you could wave a granny ring at !


----------



## Calum (6 Dec 2008)

Colin, that's a ****ing mint picture mate!


----------



## colly (6 Dec 2008)

Colinj

Some of those look to be good rides. If time permits I will be on a couple , if not all. Have to see how things pan out. 

I like the idea of the ride out of Richmond. Swaledale is a lovely part of the world, I have driven through it and even canoed there but never cycled. 
I have promised myself I will do so that might be the chance.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2008)

colly said:


> I like the idea of the ride out of Richmond. Swaledale is a lovely part of the world, I have driven through it and even canoed there but never cycled.
> I have promised myself I will do so that might be the chance.


A couple of years ago I met up with a few C+ forum members in Hawes and we did a lovely ride up there. 

It was from Hawes, over Buttertubs*** to Swaledale, through Thwaite and Keld, then climbed Stonesdale Moor to the Tan Hill Inn (no, we didn't stop there !), then a nice fast 18 km run down Arkengarthdale to the village of Reeth where we stopped for lunch. We then climbed over Redmire Moor to Redmire, and rode back to Hawes via Askrigg.




*** We stopped to look down into _The Buttertubs_. Most impressive they were too. Muggins here decided that he needed a pee and wandered away from the road to the edge of one of the holes. One of the other riders warned me to be careful because there was a big drop there and no railings. Yeah, yeah, I'm a big boy and... _*YIKES!*_ I was wearing shoes with Look cleats and slipped on the wet rock and almost ended up falling into the void below .


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2008)

Calum said:


> Colin, that's a ****ing mint picture mate!


The photo was taken a couple of years ago after my niece's wedding. I was fit then and had the lean, mean look! The sunglasses were a joke. My sister said that I looked like a nightclub bouncer so I grabbed her sunglasses and posed for a picture, trying to look _well 'ard_!

Here's the original picture (I don't think many bouncers wear gold ties and flowers in their lapels!)








"If you're not on the list - _you don't get in!_"


----------



## Kestevan (13 Dec 2008)

>>I will be going over the Shadwell to Holmfirth section over the next moth or so to check the route and signs etc . Maybe will do the other half sometime in the spring. 


If you fancy some company give me a shout. Just in my neck of the woods - and anyway you'll need someone to hold the bike whilst you repair the numerous punctures


----------



## colly (13 Dec 2008)

[quote
If you fancy some company give me a shout. Just in my neck of the woods - *and anyway you'll need someone to hold the bike whilst you repair the numerous punctures* [/quote]

Ha ha. Can you believe it I repaired the tube when I got home and the following morning it was as flat as a pancake again, this time it was the valve.

Sure, I will let you know when I will be over that way. Sometime during Jan or Feb I expect.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2009)

So, how are preparations going lads?

I've only done a couple of rides since our forum ride at the end of November () but I've been doing sessions on my gym bike and a lot of hill walking so I'm keeping reasonably fit. I'm gradually getting my weight down (about half a stone since Christmas) but I need to start getting some decent miles in soon or I won't be fit enough for the WYCR in June. 

I'm still planning to do the mini-North-West-Passage from Rochdale in February if anyone fancies joining me? I may decide to ride to and from Hebden Bridge to take it up to over 100 miles. I'll see how I feel and what the weather is like on the day.


----------



## marinyork (31 Jan 2009)

I've done three metric centuries since the beginning of December. Two of them were hilly. Also been looking at better bikes than my 700x35 hybrid. So I may give the half loop a go in the spring/summer.


----------



## Calum (31 Jan 2009)

ColinJ said:


> I'm still planning to do the mini-North-West-Passage from Rochdale in February if anyone fancies joining me? I may decide to ride to and from Hebden Bridge to take it up to over 100 miles. I'll see how I feel and what the weather is like on the day.



I'd give that a go, with you if you like. I'm not fit enough for 100 miles, so it could be interesting!


----------



## colly (31 Jan 2009)

ColinJ said:


> So, how are preparations going lads?
> 
> I've only done a couple of rides since our forum ride at the end of November () but I've been doing sessions on my gym bike and a lot of hill walking so I'm keeping reasonably fit. I'm gradually getting my weight down (about half a stone since Christmas) but I need to start getting some decent miles in soon or I won't be fit enough for the WYCR in June.
> 
> I'm still planning to do the *mini-North-West-Passage* from Rochdale in February if anyone fancies joining me? I may decide to ride to and from Hebden Bridge to take it up to over 100 miles. I'll see how I feel and what the weather is like on the day.



Hi Colin,

I did 100 miles last weekend and was surprise I managed as well as I did seeing as how I havn't been out all that much since xmas. It was flat though, on the other hand it was *damn* cold at the start.

I would be up for the North West Ride depending on which weekend it is. Any idea?

I have done a couple of sections of the WYCR from North Leeds down to Pontefract. The section from Garforth to Pontefract is kind of dull to be honest and riding through Castleford and Pontefract it was difficult to work out where the route actually went. I managed ok because I sort of knew the area from years ago. I hope some of the other sections are better marked. 
Having said that, with a map and a bit of nous it's not so bad.

Maybe later this month I'll do the section from Ponte. across to Holmfirth or thereabouts.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2009)

colly said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> I did 100 miles last weekend and was surprise I managed as well as I did seeing as how I havn't been out all that much since xmas. It was flat though, on the other hand it was *damn* cold at the start.


Well done! It's the cold and the fear of ice that have kept me off my bike.



colly said:


> I would be up for the North West Ride depending on which weekend it is. Any idea?


It's Saturday (NB *SATURDAY* - very unusual for an organised event) 21st February. 

Last year I rode to Rochdale, did the event, then rode back to Hebden Bridge afterwards. The only thing is - that meant that I did the stretch of road between Rochdale and Todmorden three times that day. I'm keeping my options open - I might just take my bike to Rochdale on the train.

Details of the event on Audax UK website.



colly said:


> I have done a couple of sections of the WYCR from North Leeds down to Pontefract. The section from Garforth to Pontefract is kind of dull to be honest and riding through Castleford and Pontefract it was difficult to work out where the route actually went. I managed ok because I sort of knew the area from years ago. I hope some of the other sections are better marked.
> Having said that, with a map and a bit of nous it's not so bad.
> 
> Maybe later this month I'll do the section from Ponte. across to Holmfirth or thereabouts.


Yeah, I went astray in Castleford and Pontefract too when I did the southern half of the route. Quite a few signs had been turned round or removed when I did it. I'll be taking my GPS when we do the ride, but we'll still need maps just-in-case. The GPS has only let me down once (a couple of weeks ago) and that was because I forgot to recharge the batteries since our forum ride.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2009)

About the proposed summer WYCR ride...

We'd pencilled in either the 27th or the 28th June for the ride, but I'd like to bring it forward a week to the 20th or 21st of June if that's okay? 

Two reasons: 

(1) I'm looking forward to the ride, but I don't want to do anything that tough in bad weather so I was thinking to arrange it for the earlier weekend, with an option to put it back to a week later if the first weekend's weather lets us down.

(2) _PaulB_ and _longers_ expressed their interest in doing the ride with us but can't manage the 27th or 28th. Apart from those two weekends, I'm booked up the two weekends before, and the two weekends after.

Any thoughts?


----------



## colly (19 Feb 2009)

> _So far _either weekend would be good for me.


Edited to: The weekend of 20th/ 21st would be ok for me.

I realised I am hoping to do http://www.whiterosechallenge.co.uk/ on the 28th.

I take it the idea is to do the whole route on the one day rather than over two days
I know it would be much easier done in two bites but then we would have to arrange over night stays etc. 

Doing it in one day would be more of an achievement I suppose.

I am up for it whatever the consensus. 

Maybe we can sort it out on Saturday.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2009)

colly said:


> Edited to: The weekend of 20th/ 21st would be ok for me.
> 
> I realised I am hoping to do http://www.whiterosechallenge.co.uk/ on the 28th.
> 
> ...


Yes, the idea is still to do the WYCR in one day - I just meant that we can choose either a Saturday or a Sunday, whichever suits the most people.

I didn't realise that the White Rose Challenge was on our original date. That's another reason for changing it.

I suppose that we ought to start making a list of who wants to do it, and express our preferences (if any) for the date.

[List moved to end of thread]


*PS* I just had another thought... How about us saying it will be the Saturday, but keep the option of changing it to the Sunday at the last minute if the weather was more favourable then? I know that a lot of you have to negotiate 'days off' in advance so that might be tricky for you. I just think it would be a pity to build up to doing the ride on the Saturday and then call it off because of heavy thunderstorms, only for the Sunday to be blue skies and sunshine...


----------



## Bokonon (19 Feb 2009)

I'm currently free for either set of dates. Hopefully I'll have done some decent length rides by that time - my longest so far this year has been 40 miles and I've only done about 250 miles total


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2009)

Bokonon said:


> I'm currently free for either set of dates. Hopefully I'll have done some decent length rides by that time - my longest so far this year has been 40 miles and I've only done about 250 miles total


Okay - I'll add you to the 'either day' list. Plenty of time to get the miles in before then. Take a look at the Spring into the Dales thread to see if you fancy joining us for that event.

How was your holiday in Romania?


----------



## Bokonon (20 Feb 2009)

Spring into the Dales looks good, so I'll aim to do it! I've got plenty of time between now and then to get out on the bike and get some fitness up. Might even start this weekend as the weather looks like it should be OK...

Romania was good. Having been promised cold and lots of snow, it was 14 deg C and sunny on arrival in Bucharest, though it snowed heavily at the end of the week. I've been over several times in the past few years and things look to be getting better in the country all the time. Beer's cheap as well


----------



## longers (20 Feb 2009)

I can do either day of the weekend of 20th/21st. 
Thanks for potentially rearranging this.

Whereabouts are you planning on starting from?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2009)

longers said:


> I can do either day of the weekend of 20th/21st.
> Thanks for potentially rearranging this.
> 
> Whereabouts are you planning on starting from?


As a non-driver, I'm kinda hoping that it would be Hebden Bridge!  On a Saturday, I could get to Castleford by train by about 07:30, but I think it might be wise to set off earlier than that to allow maximum use of daylight. In terms of fitness, I'm likely to be one of the slowest riders and I don't think that I'd be able to do it in much less than 12 hours, and probably a couple more than that allowing for stops. I'd rather not risk being stuck facing some steep hills when tired in the dark.

It's not just that I live here, it also makes sense to me in terms of the terrain. (Let's assume that we do it clockwise, which is the way I'd prefer to do it.) In quadrants we'd then have hard, easy, easy, hard so we'd have plenty of recovery time between the two hard western quadrants. If we started somewhere round Holmfirth, we'd have hard, hard, easy, easy which would be a bit of an anticlimax (the western half is much more challenging and interesting IMHO). If we started at the northern end, we'd have all the hard stuff at the end which might be a bit much. 

Another reason is that I know the last bit from Marsden really well and that would be reassuring when I'm getting tired.

Obviously this is all open to discussion, but if everybody was okay with it I'd say Saturday, June 20th, clockwise from Hebden Bridge, starting about 06:00.

Can only make Saturday 20th June
(nobody yet)

Can only make Sunday 21st June
(nobody yet)

Either day would be okay
ColinJ
colly
Bokonon
longers


----------



## colly (20 Feb 2009)

longers said:


> Whereabouts are you planning on starting from?



Ah HA. There's the rub. 

For me it would be Shadwell just north of Leeds, seeing as how I live a couple of miles from there.  I suspect for Colinj it would be Hebden Bridge, seeing as how the route goes through there too. 

To be honest I don't really mind. I know Colin doesn't drive so getting to HB for me wouldn't be a problem. 

I guess HB to north Leeds is kind of half way so we could always take a break at my house ( maybe the lovely Sue could lay on refreshments!!!)

I must, over the next few weeks, try out more of the route. I have done from Shadwell down to Pontefract and I am glad I have because the signage is pretty poor/had attention from local neds etc. Colin has it mapped on his GPS thingy so naturally we will get lost we will find our way with no problems.


----------



## colly (20 Feb 2009)

You beat me to it Colin.

_If we started somewhere round Holmfirth, we'd have hard, hard, easy, easy which would be a bit of an anticlimax _

bring on the anti climax I say!!

Seriously though I am OK for whatever is best for the majority.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2009)

I'm just loading up my GPS with tomorrow's route and I'm trying to decide which Whalley variation to put on it. I think I'll probably put mine on, with the option of going up the steep way and rejoining my route higher up if we feel frisky. If you all decide to go round on the official A-road... I'll be disappointed!

I've also been looking at another long ride (or two) which we can tackle some time. The Lancashire Cycleway consists of two loops, each about 130 miles. I've done quite a lot of the northern loop at various times and there is some lovely countryside up there. The southern loop also includes some familiar roads, but I'm not sure about how close it gets to the towns that it circumnavigates. It might feel a bit 'built-up' in places. I'll have to take a closer look at the maps.


----------



## colly (20 Feb 2009)

It's about time I went and gave my bike a once over and got my stuff ready for the early start tomorrow. 

(why didn't I do it earlier _before_ that bottle of red???)


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2009)

colly said:


> It's about time I went and gave my bike a once over and got my stuff ready for the early start tomorrow.
> 
> (why didn't I do it earlier _before_ that bottle of red???)


I had too much to drink last weekend so I've had about 5 nights off (including tonight). If tomorrow's ride goes well I might treat myself to 3 or 4 beers tomorrow evening though. I've already got the recovery drink chilling in the fridge (chocolate milk shake).

Checking the bike sounds like a good idea, I'll do that now. See y'all in the morning!


----------



## Calum (21 Feb 2009)

MORNING! (Proof that Calum got up on time)


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2009)

Calum said:


> MORNING! (Proof that Calum got up on time)


DITTO!


----------



## longers (21 Feb 2009)

ColinJ said:


> DITTO!



+1


----------



## longers (21 Feb 2009)

I like the Hebden Bride start idea, as I suppose starting the ride in Lancashire is out of the question ?


----------



## PaulB (21 Feb 2009)

ColinJ said:


> I've also been looking at another long ride (or two) which we can tackle some time. The Lancashire Cycleway consists of two loops, each about 130 miles. I've done quite a lot of the northern loop at various times and there is some lovely countryside up there. The southern loop also includes some familiar roads, but I'm not sure about how close it gets to the towns that it circumnavigates. It might feel a bit 'built-up' in places. I'll have to take a closer look at the maps.



Never done much of the southern section as I have a bit of an aversion to riding in built up areas but the northern section is fabuloso. I'd be well up for that. The normal starting place for both routes is Whalley which, with its cafes and pubs, provides a perfect finish. If this is arranged, you can sign me up for it.


----------



## trio25 (22 Feb 2009)

I've done most of the southern section of the lancashire cycleway at some time or another, seeing as it goes really close to my house. It has some lovely bits and some bits through places like Chorley. But usually on good roads, I imagine the northern loop is nicer though!


----------



## longers (30 Apr 2009)

*bump*

Is this ride still a goer? I am 

Would like to get it pencilled in on the calendar if we're going to do it.


----------



## colly (30 Apr 2009)

I think a provisional date would be 21st June but I was chatting to Colinj and he thought possibly the weekend before, 14th June, with the proviso that if it was likely to be crap weather moving it on a weekend would be a good option.
TBH riding 160 miles in the pi**ing rain appeals to me (not) so a get out of postponing for a week seems a good idea.
The weekend of the 28th is the White Rose Challenge.

I need to get back to doing some riding then because since my last time out (Spring into the Dales) I haven't even touched my bike.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2009)

colly said:


> I think a provisional date would be 21st June but I was chatting to Colinj and he thought possibly the weekend before, 14th June, with the proviso that if it was likely to be crap weather moving it on a weekend would be a good option.
> TBH riding 160 miles in the pi**ing rain appeals to me (not) so a get out of postponing for a week seems a good idea.
> The weekend of the 28th is the White Rose Challenge.
> 
> I need to get back to doing some riding then because since my last time out (Spring into the Dales) I haven't even touched my bike.


No, we originally said the 28th and I was proposing moving it to the 21st with an option to doing it on the 28th if rain stopped play on the 21st, but that was before I was told about the White Rose Challenge on the 28th!

The thing is, I'd like to do the Red Rose Ride from Halifax on the 14th... !

*We need to start comparing notes on this to see who wants to do what, when! Who is doing the WRC? I think PaulB said that he was away on the 28th.*



I did an extended Brian Robinson Challenge at the weekend, and while I felt better than I did on the equivalent Kirklees Sportive last year, I realised that I've still got a lot of work to do before the WYCR ride since that will be about 50% harder than the BRC with the extra miles I did.


----------



## longers (1 May 2009)

It seems I'm only free the weekend of 20th/21st with an option for either of those days. Monday is already booked off work for lying around recovering.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2009)

longers said:


> It seems I'm only free the weekend of 20th/21st with an option for either of those days. Monday is already booked off work for lying around recovering.


Ah, now there's an idea... Instead of having a reserve Sunday in case of rain, arrange it for Sat 20th and if that was wet, have the option of doing it on Sun 21st instead. That would suit me.

Colly, Calum , Bokonon, PaulB, Goodspeed, Trio, Svendo (who have I forgotten?), anybody else who fancies a long, hard, _slow_ ride... what do you think?

Another thing - are we planning to bypass the off-road bits e.g. the West Yorkshire Sculpture Park?


----------



## trio25 (1 May 2009)

As it happens I might be able to do that weekend, I was orginally on a course but it has moved to the week after. But before that I was doing a race and there is a chance I might end up still doing it if someone drops out of the team, I am now official reserve. So maybe is the short answer.


----------



## goodspeed (3 May 2009)

ColinJ said:


> No, we originally said the 28th and I was proposing moving it to the 21st with an option to doing it on the 28th if rain stopped play on the 21st, but that was before I was told about the White Rose Challenge on the 28th!
> 
> The thing is, I'd like to do the Red Rose Ride from Halifax on the 14th... !
> 
> ...



Wow, June's getting pretty busy; here's my calender so far:-
7th Halifax sailing club MTB challenge 
14th Red Rose Ride
28th White Rose Challenge

So that leaves 20th/21st free, not sure how i'll feel inbetween 2 big rides, don't want to be too knackered for the WRC. Just put me down as a maybe for now.


----------



## RedBike (6 May 2009)

I've only just seen this thread 

Now this looks intresting and worth travelling for. 
It's been a while since i've done a 150 mile ride and I don't think i've ever done one thats so hilly and long. 

Pencil me in too please.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2009)

Okay, how about an 06:30 start from Mytholmroyd Community Centre on Saturday 20th June, with an option to put it back 24 hours to the Sunday if the weather forecast was bad for the 20th and good for the 21st?

I'm suggesting the early start to take the pressure off us in terms of getting round in daylight. Sunset time in West Yorkshire is 21:40 that weekend so we'd have 15 hours to do about 158 miles (255 km). It shouldn't take that long, but we might want 2 or 3 decent stops and there might be mechanicals to deal with. Heck, some of us might even get tired! 

I propose a clockwise circuit, unless the majority would prefer it the other way round?

The WYCR-in-a-day wouldn't be your typical forum ride so it isn't advisable to take on the full circuit unless you are confident of your ability to cope. 

I think that we should all start off together, but I wouldn't object to us splitting into a faster group and a slower group at some point, but preferably I won't be left in a slow group of one!

I know I can do it, but I won't be riding quickly. I could easily see it taking me 13 or 14 hours, including stops. As long as I get back in daylight, that would be fine by me. 

If you don't feel up to the full ride, you could come with us round to Castleford which is almost exactly halfway in terms of distance and hills, and catch a train back via Leeds.

List of those who have expressed interest:
ColinJ
Colly
Calum
Bokonon
Goodspeed
RedBike
Trio25
PaulB
Svendo (I think?)
Longers

Anybody else fancy torturing themselves over the toughest climbs that West Yorkshire can throw at them a nice little bike ride in June?


----------



## Bokonon (7 May 2009)

Sounds good as long as I don't have to be fully awake at 6:30


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2009)

Bokonon said:


> Sounds good as long as I don't have to be fully awake at 6:30


I know what you mean! 

Unfortunately (given that I went to the pub last night and didn't get to sleep until 03:00), I _was_ fully awake at 06:30 today! 

A short, sharp 'chirping' sound woke me up but I couldn't figure out where it was coming from. It has stopped now, but I've noticed that the battery level on my carbon monoxide detector is getting low so that might have been the cause. I don't know why it hasn't carried on though. Usually, those things are really persistent to force you to change the batteries...

I was surprised how nice and sunny it was that early in the morning. Hopefully, it will be even better on June 20th.


----------



## trio25 (11 May 2009)

Can't make the date but looking forward to reading the reports!


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2009)

trio25 said:


> Can't make the date but looking forward to reading the reports!


Shame you can't make it Trio! 

That noise _was_ the CO detector. It happened again and I leapt out of bed and saw that it was flashing an LB warning (L-ow B-attery)! At least, I _think_ it stands for Low Battery. LB happens to also be my ex's initials. I had a quick look around for her but she was nowhere to be seen so I was safe! 

Oh, and I've cashed in the last of my premium bonds to raise the money to get my MTB fixed so I'll definitely be up for that Mary Towneley Loop ride some time! I'm looking forward to being back out on the bridleways again on two wheels rather than two feet!


----------



## trio25 (12 May 2009)

Let me know when it is sorted and we'll organise an mtb ride. Get longers out as well!


----------



## Alun (12 May 2009)

MTB ride, now that sounds interesting !


----------



## PaulB (14 May 2009)

I'll have a pop on an MTB an' all. Snot my favourite riding but it's a nice change sometimes. I'd be especially keen to see some routes around here as I've been disappointed with what I've ridden so far it has to be said.


----------



## RedBike (23 May 2009)

I'm going to have to give this ride a miss. I'm clearly not fit enough. 

Best of luck to anyone fit enough (or should that be daft enough?) to ride it!


----------



## trio25 (23 May 2009)

You are easily fit enough, mr I rode 120miles today at 17mph!!!


----------



## RedBike (23 May 2009)

It was only 112. about 5000ft of climbing (relatively flat!) and it's killed my legs. 

The West Yorkshire ride has another 56miles and 7000ft of climbing! 
Too much for me.


----------



## PaulB (25 May 2009)

RedBike said:


> The West Yorkshire ride has another 56miles and 7000ft of climbing!
> Too much for me.



And too, too much for me!


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2009)

Yesterday's hilly 65-miler was the first ride for two years when I actually felt like a fit (overweight) cyclist rather than a fat bloke on a bike. Having said that, there is a *big* difference between 65 hilly miles and 157 hilly miles...  

Not much time left now for shedding more weight and building more fitness. If I really start to suffer later in the ride I can always use one of the bail-out options myself, or walk up some of the brutal little climbs towards the end.


----------



## longers (25 May 2009)

Right, so a 6.30 start means I leave home at when? 

Still keen though  

I'm leaning towards favouring doing it on the sunday if the weather looks like being suitable either day.


----------



## longers (25 May 2009)

BTW Colin, you'll have to do the whole ride as you're the designated Navigator


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2009)

If Sunday 21st has a forecast like yesterday's, I'd be happy to do it then too.

Perhaps we should say Sunday 21st unless the forecast for Sunday is bad and Saturday is good, final decision to be made on Friday 19th? 

Oh yes, I'd forgotten that I was the navigator. To be honest, I managed to get lost a couple of times when I did the southern half of the route in 2006 without my GPS. Lots of WYCR signs had been removed or turned round.

My GPS has been 100% reliable as long as I use large batteries (slightly smaller ones bounce about in the battery compartment and the GPS can cut out). The only other problem I've had when using it is when I've forgotten to look at it - yesterday, for example. I was chatting to Calum and didn't notice that we'd ridden past a turn until we were a km or so down the road. That's the worst navigational error that I've made in about 4,000 km of using the GPS. Having said that, any technology can fail so I'll be carrying a copy of the WYCR map just in case. I must nip down to the local Tourist Information Centre to pick up another one because I've mislaid the original.

The good thing about doing the route the way we plan to, is that I know the local roads really well so I know how to pace myself for the last 30 miles or so.

The bad thing about doing the route the way we plan to, is that I know the local roads really well so I know how much the last 30 miles or so are going to hurt me! :?:


PS Does anyone have any thoughts on the off-road bits of the loop? Some of them are cycle-paths which should be okay if they are dry. The section through the West Yorkshire Sculpture Park is a bridleway. I felt that it was a bit too rough, steep and gravel-strewn for a standard road bike when I did it.

I could work out a road diversion round the park.


----------



## colly (25 May 2009)

Sunday would be a better option if the weather looks ok. Castleford and Pontefract on a Saturday would be bad traffic wise. It is bad enough around there on a Sunday anyway.
I have done the Western side of the route and there are a lot of signs missing and,or turned the wrong way but I know the way so it shouldn't be a problem. 

If the Sculpture Park part is as bad as you say Colin, I reckon a detour on roads would be best. The cycle paths from Bramham down to Castleford are ok for road bikes.

I have noticed that at around 90 miles on a 100 mile ride (and at about 60 miles on a 70 mile ride) things really seem to get like hard work. Now I am not sure if all that is just physical or if it is partly in the mind. 
As in the sub-conscious saying: ''I am almost home now I can begin to switch off''

I just hope that I don't start switching off by the time we get to Pontefract. We will have done about 80 miles or so and will have already passed within a few mins. of my house 20 miles before. Another 80 at that stage might seem impossible.  I might well need some motivational gee'ing along.

I've never attempted anything like 160 miles before let alone 160 with so many hills. I think breaking it down into manageable sections in the mind is one way to cope. Starting out and contemplating all of it would make it seem even more daunting that it is. 

Looking at it as four 40 milers might help. ............Well that's how I am going to tackle it.


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2009)

colly said:


> I have done the Western side of the route and there are a lot of signs missing and,or turned the wrong way but I know the way so it shouldn't be a problem.


That would be the *Eastern* side wouldn't it? 



colly said:


> If the Sculpture Park part is as bad as you say Colin, I reckon a detour on roads would be best. The cycle paths from Bramham down to Castleford are ok for road bikes.


It was a nice place, but it wasn't the kind of thing I like riding on my road bike. I've had a look on the map and there is an obvious detour on quiet roads through Darton and Kexbrough to High Hoyland. That only knocks about 3 km off the total distance. I think we'd be crossing 'the border' into South Yorkshire for a couple of km but that doesn't bother me.

As for the length of the ride... I've done equally hilly 140 mile rides and felt that I could have easily done another 15 to 20 flat miles at the end if I'd had to. The hardest part for me was that I did them solo. Having company should be a real boost. 

The 50 miles or so from near your house round to Darton are pretty straightforward so we shouldn't have a problem with that section.

The 25 miles from Darton to Scammonden will be the real killer. Once we've survived that, the run back shouldn't bother us too much. The last 10 miles to Mytholmroyd are okay, and end in a nice downhill.

Most of the time, we won't be riding fast so that will conserve our energy. As long as we eat and drink enough we should be okay. 

Hopefully, it will be a warm day like yesterday, but not _too_ hot. High temperatures would be a real problem for me. I'd prefer 17-20 degrees with a gentle breeze.

The only other thing to watch out for is comfort on the bike. I wouldn't fancy having any kind of saddle sore for that kind of distance!


----------



## colly (25 May 2009)

ColinJ said:


> That would be the *Eastern* side wouldn't it?
> 
> YES. Damn, why would I put _Western_ ??


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2009)

Time to bump this one up again since the ride is rapidly approaching...

Updated list of those who might be riding:
ColinJ
Colly
Bokonon
Goodspeed
Svendo (I think?)
Longers

You can pick up the WYCR guide from many Tourist Information Centres in West Yorkshire.

If anybody else fancies joining us for a long, slow ride over some of the best hills in the West of West Yorkshire and some of the nice flatter parts in the East of West Yorkshire, add your names below.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2009)

Er. I hate to admit to this but... 

... I had a rough time yesterday on the 125 mile _Red Rose Ride_. It was bad enough to give me a reality check - Guys, I'm really not fit enough to tackle the WYCR next week. Well, not to get any kind of pleasure from the second half anyway!

I only averaged just over 16 kph (including stops) on the RRR so we'd be talking nearly 16 hours on the WYCR and that is *IF* I could maintain even that speed. That would mean getting back in darkness, unless we set off even earlier than planned.

I think it is better if the fitter among you do the ride at your own speed. It's one thing for you to hang about for me on one of my 5 hour rides, but 15+ hours of it would really be a drag.

If I'd lost the 45 pounds I'd been trying to lose, I'd have been ready to tackle the route but I have to be realistic - I've only lost 16 pounds and I feel the extra on every hill.

I know that I was supposed to be navigator so I'm feeling a bit guilty about this but it's better to be honest about the situation rather than leaving you to deal with me lying exhausted at the side of the road on some 25% Yorkshire hill just as the sun is setting...

*PS* Ooh, I've had an idea... If you could stand going at my pace for the outward leg, I could ride round to Garforth with you. There is a quick train back to Hebden Bridge from there. I could lend one of you my Etrex GPS so that you could navigate the second half of the route. You could ring me when you were almost back and I'd come out to meet you in Mytholmroyd to congratulate you on your achievement and pick up the Etrex. How about that?


----------



## RedBike (15 Jun 2009)

Sorry you don't feel up to it ColinJ. - You're not on your own though. I had a reality check a few weeks ago after riding a hilly 100 in the peaks.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2009)

RedBike said:


> Sorry you don't feel up to it ColinJ. - You're not on your own though. I had a reality check a few weeks ago after riding a hilly 100 in the peaks.


Thanks. I'm a bit annoyed with myself because I got off to such a good start to the year, but then I let things slide. Still, my underlying fitness must be quite good because my legs don't feel too bad today, just a bit stiff, though the rest of my body feels a bit battered.

I was feeling particularly tired on one little drag yesterdayand I couldn't believe that it felt as hard as it did. I checked my front brake to see if it was rubbing. Nope. Goodspeed was behind me so I asked him if my back brake was rubbing. Nope. Shucks, I was just knackered then. When we went to put the bikes in the back of his car after the ride, I discovered that the back brake WAS rubbing against the rim after all! Apparently, Goodspeed could only see one side of the wheel when I asked him...  The friction was so bad that it stopped the wheel rotating instantly when I gave it a spin with the back of bike lifted off the ground. That must sap the strength somewhat. 

I reckon we knocked the brake getting the bike into or out of the car in the morning so it had probably been rubbing for the whole 125 miles. That's my excuse, anyway!


----------



## longers (15 Jun 2009)

We could put it back a month or two? July looks pretty busy for me but August isn't booked up yet.

I have absolutely no idea of the route at all so was/would be relying on someone elses navigation on the day.

What does anyone else think?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2009)

longers said:


> We could put it back a month or two? July looks pretty busy for me but August isn't booked up yet.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea of the route at all so was/would be relying on someone elses navigation on the day.
> 
> What does anyone else think?


I was hoping to do the Pendle Pedal the first weekend in August and I'm booked up the second & third weekends on family business (niece/nephew sitting!) so for me, it would have to be the 4th weekend i.e August 22nd or 23rd. 

That weekend, there are only 14 hours of daylight so that implies an average speed of 17.8 kph to just get round in time. It would be better to allow an hour for any possible mechanical problems, so that would mean averaging 19.2 kph. I've done hilly 200 km audax rides in 10 hours before now (20 kph) so I should be capable of doing that provided I pull my finger out and get back to a decent weight and fitness level by then.

We'd be starting at sunrise and attempting to get back by sunset so we'd really need to take lights just-in-case.

If you guys are willing to wait until August, I'll do my best to be ready to ride with you. If you'd rather stick to the original date - go for it - I can do it another time. Sorry for messing you about.


----------



## longers (15 Jun 2009)

No need to apologise at all.


----------



## longers (17 Jun 2009)

Especially since the little sniffle I've had has turned into a full on *green* production situation


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2009)

longers said:


> Especially since the little sniffle I've had has turned into a full on *green* production situation


Oh dear, sorry to hear that longers - get well soon! The WYCR wouldn't be something to undertake when ill, that's for sure.

I'm sort of hoping that the weather won't be good at the weekend so we wouldn't have done the ride anyway. 

Funny thing the human mind isn't it though? I knew with 100% certainty on Sunday evening that I couldn't cope with doing the WYCR a week later, but as I recovered from the Red Rose Ride I starting wondering whether I'd been a wimp to back out or was I just being sensible? How much difference did that rubbing brake make? 25 miles and a few extra hills worth maybe, or not that much?


******************

If it turns out to be glorious on Sunday, I will go out and do a decent ride, just not 150 miles worth... 

*Colly, Bokonon, longers (if you feel better) and anyone else - if you don't go ahead with the WYCR ride on Sunday, would you be interested in a very hilly ride of about 90 miles into the western Dales and eastern Forest of Bowland?* 

I'm playing about with a promising looking route. It looks ultra-scenic and includes a couple of places I haven't ridden to yet (e.g. Malham) and a few places that I've only been to once but would like to see again. If there is any interest I'll quickly post a new thread with details.


----------



## colly (17 Jun 2009)

Hope you feel better by the weekend Longers. 

August would be ok for me if that is the preferred date now. Any date I think apart from the first weekend, I will be away then. The 22nd/23rd would be best because that would give me a chance to get some miles in after a couple of weeks break.
Not sure what to do about this weekend. I have an idea I will set off on the WYCR from near where I live and just see how it goes. Maybe a very early am set off. 
I rode out to Ilkley last weekend and rode part of the route back. If I was going clockwise the climb up out of Ilkley after 140 miles would be murderous as would the next climb up the back of Otley Chevin, so if I do set off it will be anti-clockwise. That also means the last stages back to near where I live will be flatish.
The weather looks like it might be ok but it is more down to whether I feel 'up for it' or not. 
If I have any doubts I will just do the usual. (lay in bed with tea and toast and read the papers)
I will have to prime my mrs just in case I haven't the heart or legs to finish and I need a lift from somewhere.

But that is negative thinking isn't it? If I know I have a bail out option I won't be making 100 never mind 150 odd. 

I'll make me mind up tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2009)

It was the idea of having you chaps having to wait for me and relying on me for navigation that worried me. I didn't want to keep you hanging about for me all day but then have to bail out anyway after 12 hours or so leaving you with navigational problems.

If I was doing it by myself, I'd just start at sunrise to give myself the maximum amount of daylight and see how I got on. If I got really knackered, I'd think about dropping down into Huddersfield from Holmfirth, getting a taxi up to Outlane and then ambling back via Greetland and Copley to Sowerby Bridge, and using the Calder Valley Cycleway to get back to Hebden Bridge.

I rode up that climb from Otley to the eastern side of the Chevin with _goodspeed_ a couple of weeks ago - 10% for a mile - yes, that would feel pretty tough after 140 miles or so!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2009)

Longers is out of action with a dodgy finger, but if any of the other 'Usual Suspects' (or anyone else who is prepared to go at my 16-18 kph average speed on the hills (including stops)) fancies a tough scenic ride, this is what I propose:

Hebden Bridge, Oxenhope, Haworth, Scar Top, Oakworth, Slippery Ford, Sutton Moor, Lane Ends, Glusburn Moor, Carleton Moor, Elslack, Broughton, Gargrave (cafe?), Eshton, Airton, Malham, Stainforth, Settle (cafe?), Giggleswick, Armistead, Keasden, Bowland Knotts, Stephen Moor, Bolton-by-Bowland, Sawley, Grindleton (optional extra 7 km loop to Waddington for cafe stop?), Chatburn, Downham, Roughlee, Barrowford, Nelson, Coldwell, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Hebden Bridge (cafe?).

I haven't plotted the route accurately yet, but it looks like about 145 km with well over 3,000 m of tough climbing. I reckon it will take me about 9 hours.

Is anyone interested in coming along? 

PS If the legs are hurting by Grindleton/Waddington, we could always opt out of the hilly last section and come back via Whalley, Padiham, Burnley, Todmorden which would be much easier.


----------



## Bokonon (20 Jun 2009)

As the WYCR was cancelled, I decided to take it easy this weekend and do some bike maintenance (like fixing a puncture from 3 months ago) rather than go out riding. I have been pushing it a bit recently so could do with some rest. That said, if the weather is still nice tomorrow, I might pop over to the York show.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2009)

I've decided to save the Dales/Bowland ride for another time when a few of us can get together for it. I'm going to nip out on my mountain bike for a couple of hours this evening and perhaps do 3 hours on my Cannondale on the road tomorrow.

I haven't sorted out my Basso yet and there are too many chevrons on the map of the Dales/Bowland route for me to be happy on the Cannondale.


----------



## colly (21 Jun 2009)

Well I set out with all good intentions very early this morning anti-clockwise on the WYCR. It went really well and I made good time. 
I got to the top of Oxenhope Moor and found the road pretty much blocked by ambulances, police and mountain rescue vehicals. This was about 7am. 

Any Idea what that was all about Colin?

So that held me up for a bit but I got past and then my problems started. I missed the turn down to Hebden Bridge. Not sure if the sign was missing or not. Thinking I had gone too far down the hill I stopped, asked a local where the turn was. 
He looked at the map and said ''Oh you need to be further down. Next right it is.''
I wasn't sure he was right but seeing as he was local I carried on, found a right turn and after looking at the map knew it wasn't the one. Well rather than crawling back up I though I would make for the valley bottom turned next right and eventually asked again which road led down to near the river. Another mis-direct and I finally ended up facing that large stone tower just outside Halifax. So I had to track the 7 miles up to Hebden Bridge. 
No problem I thought. I will pick up the WYCR in Mytholmroyd. 
Not as easy as it sounds. I spent an age looking for the right place constantly going up short sharp roads that looked (at least on the map) like they would connect. No chance. Up and down the Calder Valley Trail I ended up at one stage up to my arse in nettles in a wood.

I DID find route 68 (which I now know is the right one) but seeing as ALL the other signs had the white rose on with WYCR I didn't make the connection. I think that what threw me was that on my map it looks like the Calder Valley Trail and the WYCR are the same for a while. 

Anyway to cut a long story short while looking for the route up and down all these little hills I managed to sort of jam my rear mech. Easy to free it up but from then on it wouldn't index properly no matter how much I adjusted it. So my gears were jumping and slipping every few turns of the cranks. The only sprocket that worked right was the large one at the back.

And we all know how amusing that is don't we?

I arrived in Hebden Bridge/Mytholmroyd as fresh as a daisy but by now I was getting really pi55ed off, I was an hour and a half behind schedule and was feeling decidedly un-fresh. So I took my bat and ball home as it were and cut for home. Reasoning that with dodgy gears for another 100 miles of ups and downs it was the wisest thing to do. So instead of making the whole route I only got about a 65 miles or so of it done.

Shame really, I was looking forward to the sections between Hebden Bridge, Scammonden 
and Holmfirth. Maybe in August then.

Going between Steeton and Oxenhope Moor was hard going. No so much the hills as such more the fact that you would time and again go from steep downhill to steep up hill in about 10 yards. No chance of getting any rhythm.

Hill House Edge Lane to the telecoms tower out of Oxenhope? What a bugger! I bet you just love that one Colin.

So after a jerky ride home on the A58 I found I had done just under 100 so I added a small loop to take it over.

I was tired when I got back and I wondered how I would have fared trying for another 50 odd. Probably not very well.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2009)

colly said:


> Well I set out with all good intentions very early this morning anti-clockwise on the WYCR. It went really well and I made good time.
> I got to the top of Oxenhope Moor and found the road pretty much blocked by ambulances, police and mountain rescue vehicals. This was about 7am.
> 
> Any Idea what that was all about Colin?


I can't find anything on the Halifax Courier website. I'll take another look tomorrow.



colly said:


> Hill House Edge Lane to the telecoms tower out of Oxenhope? What a bugger! I bet you just love that one Colin.
> 
> So after a jerky ride home on the A58 I found I had done just under 100 so I added a small loop to take it over.
> 
> I was tired when I got back and I wondered how I would have fared trying for another 50 odd. Probably not very well.


I wondered what you'd make of that one!  Yes, it is a bit of toughie. I usually choose to do that stretch of road in the opposite direction because of that. Mind you, the climbs up to Wainstalls are pretty tough themselves.

I had a few seconds of thinking "Must contact colly to see if he is making his attempt on the WYCR because I could ride out to meet him and guide him round the local stuff" but then I realised that this would probably mean getting out of bed at about 06:00 so I quietly forgot about it... It's one thing to get up really early to tackle the whole thing, but it's another to do it just to tackle a load of steep hills that I ride all the time anyway... 

It sounds to me like you might have worn your cassette out colly. Have you just put a new chain on but kept an old cassette? Quite often you'll end up with the problem of the new chain slipping on the most worn sprockets.

It's a pity about all the problems that you had, but good on you for trying and well done for getting the century in despite everything.

The weather was pretty good for an attempt today. I actually came back along part of the WYCR to Mytholmroyd at 20:30 which is about the time we'd probably have been doing it if we'd stuck to the original plan. 

I sorted out the problem with the rear brake on the Cannondale and found riding it a lot easier today. I wonder how much of my exhaustion on the Red Rose Ride was due to that?

Anyway - fingers crossed for August.

*PS* What's the problem with just using the big sprocket - that's the easy one! When you are stuck in the smallest one and have to go up hills in that, that's what I call a problem!


----------



## colly (22 Jun 2009)

Just had a look at my rear mech and the body of it is split along the top edge where it bolts to the frame. Not much of a split but it means the whole mech flexes about.
The chain and cassette are pretty much new , only about 1000 miles, if that.

So a new mech is needed I am thinking.


----------



## Alun (22 Jun 2009)

ColinJ said:


> *PS* What's the problem with just using the big sprocket - that's the easy one! When you are stuck in the smallest one and have to go up hills in that, that's what I call a problem!



Svendo never uses the big sprocket, or any with more than 17 teeth !


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2009)

Alun said:


> Svendo never uses the big sprocket, or any with more than 17 teeth !


Yeah! 

I dream of how I was in 2001 when I hardly used the small chainring on my triple. I can't believe that I was climbing some of the stuff round here in 39/23. Mind you, I only weighed 11 st 10 lbs - that's over 40 lbs less than I do now!

I still haven't found out what was going on up on the moor. I hope they haven't found another body up there...!


----------



## colly (22 Jun 2009)

This is what happened to my rear mech.






It doesn't look like much of a crack but it sure makes a difference.

And this break by the pivot mount.


----------



## RedBike (22 Jun 2009)

I will take my hat off to you for attempting it.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2009)

colly said:


> This is what happened to my rear mech.
> ...
> It doesn't look like much of a crack but it sure makes a difference.


I've never seen that happen before. It's those spline-ripping legs of yours...! 






I don't know what happened to your original picture on the Mini North West Passage thread, but it has been replaced by an arab in a posh car!


----------



## colly (22 Jun 2009)

ColinJ said:


> I don't know what happened to your original picture on the Mini North West Passage thread, but it has been replaced by an arab in a posh car!



How odd !! I am almost certainly pretty sure that I don't have a Merc. I will have a look in the morning to be sure.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2009)

Hi chaps.

I should just say that being realistic - there isn't any chance of me being able to do the WYCR in daylight in August and I don't want to do any of it in the dark, so I'm out - again! It's getting to be a bit of a habit now.

I'll put this down on the to-do list for next summer and will have to try harder than I have this year to be fit for it.

I might have a go at the postponed Malham ride if I feel up to it towards the end of August. If I decide to do that, I'll let you know. It's all down to how quickly I get fit after my recent illness, and what the weather is like in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## colly (5 Aug 2009)

I hate to say this but apart from 15 miles on Monday morning I haven't touch my bike since June .

The idea I could do the WYCR anytime soon is pie in the sky to be honest.

I'm sorry to say I am a surrender monkey of the first order.

I'm pi55ed off about it really because up until June I was doing ok on the century a monthy thingy..............well I've blown that as well.

Oh well ....there is always next year.


----------

